# Ship models



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

I was listening to the local CBC radio just before Xmas and heard an ex R/O being interviewed about his ship models. CBC mentioned some photos on their Facebook page.

Graham Cunningham must be in his 90's as he mentioned the convoys to Russia. I also noticed a model of Queen Mary. 

https://www.facebook.com/cbcnxnw/posts/1721581354559271
Does anyone remember him?


----------



## spinakob (May 16, 2015)

Hello IMRCoSparks
I have just read some of your posts. I was also a R/O on the Oredian, my first ship, trained by "Dougie" a Welshman who made models of all the ships he sailed on. (rather like the fellow you mentioned in one of your posts). Did he train you
for your probation period as well? I know he was selected by IMRC to mentor new employees. First trip to Kirknes Norway then Lulea Sweden and two further jaunts to Narvik. Great times. I can remember my cabin was next to the engine room entry doorway. Even with the pounding of the engine (and slamming of the steel
door) I managed to sleep soundly.
Odd you live in Canada, I live in UK and am Canadian.
All the best Spinakob


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Spinakob
I did my basic on Shaftesbury. The R/O was Phil. 
Looks like you didn't sail south on Oredian. If you had you would have boiled in that cabin. The other thing I'll always remember is the Dunlopillo mattress that developed an incredible rubbery odor when in the tropics. I never see that mentioned in the ad's.
I guess I'm a dual UK/Canadian citizen now
Rgds
Ken


----------

